
CS142: Web Applications (Spring 2016) - ioab
https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs142/lectures.html
======
ioab
prof.ousterhout's website contains links for archived courses:
([https://web.stanford.edu/~ouster](https://web.stanford.edu/~ouster)).

